# Diablo 3 auf der Gamescon



## Narthas (2. August 2009)

Hi

Wird Diablo 3 auf der Games Com spielbar sein?
Den die Blizzard Hausmesse ist ja zur gleichen Zeit.


----------



## searinus (2. August 2009)

ähmm klare antwort: NEIN!

viele spiele werden dort spielbar sein etc. aber ich glaube diablo 3 is einfach noch nich "weit genug entwickelt"
sie werden aber auf alle ein paar screenshots zeigen und das gamen äher erläutern!
außerdem is diablo 3 ein game das niemand testen sollte denn dafür is es einfach eine zu große sache!


----------



## Narthas (3. August 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> ähmm klare antwort: NEIN!
> 
> viele spiele werden dort spielbar sein etc. aber ich glaube diablo 3 is einfach noch nich "weit genug entwickelt"
> sie werden aber auf alle ein paar screenshots zeigen und das gamen äher erläutern!
> außerdem is diablo 3 ein game das niemand testen sollte denn dafür is es einfach eine zu große sache!




Auf der BlizzCon ist doch auch ein Level spielbar gewessen


----------



## MasterXoX (5. August 2009)

Narthas schrieb:


> Auf der BlizzCon ist doch auch ein Level spielbar gewessen


Jop, also ich denke mal schon das man dann auch auf der gamescom Diablo 3 antesten kann. Da ja Blizzard auch einen Stand dort hat.
Naja ich werde es dann ja eh erfahren weil ich auf der gamescom sein werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrieyr (14. August 2009)

kla wird die da sein und ich werde sie spielen!!!!
>


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

Fenrieyr schrieb:


> kla wird die da sein und ich werde sie spielen!!!!
> >
> 
> 
> ...




sicher ? ich glaub auch eher , dass es noch nicht so weit entwickelt ist damit man da großartig was testen kann , vllt. paar kleine sachen aber nur nen kleinen teil des games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (14. August 2009)

Selbst wenn es nur die mission sein sollte, die man im gameplay trailer gesehen hat. Nicht mehr andauernd in d2 rumhängen^^


----------



## Narthas (15. August 2009)

geil der Link zu PC Games http://www.pcgames.de/aid,692580/Diablo-3-...ielbar/PC/News/


----------



## Areso (16. August 2009)

Narthas schrieb:


> geil der Link zu PC Games http://www.pcgames.de/aid,692580/Diablo-3-...ielbar/PC/News/



Unabhängig davon das es schon angekündigt ist, leute denkt mal drüber nach die Entwickeln schon knappe 4 Jahre an dem Game!


Und wie Blizzards Informationsfluss immer ist weiß man ja das es auch mal zu Kurzfristigen HAMMER NEWS kommt. Also immer positiv denken, vielleicht kommt zu der angekündigten Demo noch der Beta oder Release Termin auf der Blizzcon! hoffen und abwarten


----------



## Fenrieyr (17. August 2009)

*ALSO DIABLO 3 DEMO IST AUF DER GAMESCOM spielbar*!!!^^
und ich habe mir heute die tickets für sonntag geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (19. August 2009)

also ich hoffe das das spiel noch erheblich dunkler gemacht wird...und lichtradius muss auch dringend rein genauso wie HC - Modus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diablo 1 war noch perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


=> http://www-users.mat.umk.pl/~rembol/eng/diablo1.jpg
diablo 2 war in ordnung
=> http://www.gameogre.com/reviewdirectory/up.../Diablo%202.jpg
aber diablo 3 können sie wenn ich mir den screenshot da anschau 
http://www.diablo-3.net/wp-content/gallery...09/IMG_0576.jpg
gleich wieder wegpacken...
bunte symbole für zauber? O_O
kein lichtradius? O_O
allgemein viel zu hell für diablo...
wenn das so aussieht könnens sies gleich "WoW2 von oben" nennen ... 
zum glück ist aber noch nicht mal die beta angelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wird sich hoffentlich noch einiges tun...


----------



## Nightroad (19. August 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> aber diablo 3 können sie wenn ich mir den screenshot da anschau
> http://www.diablo-3.net/wp-content/gallery...09/IMG_0576.jpg
> gleich wieder wegpacken...
> bunte symbole für zauber? O_O
> ...




alsoooo

lichtradius ? schonmal in die ecken geschaut? da erkennt man viel weniger ... andre nennens  vll fog of war , nebeleffekt wie auch immmer...
desweiteren ist das ne wüste... 
wenn du akt 2 gespielt hast weisste dasses da anfangs auch recht"hell" ist...
desweiteren ist das nen foto ... und mit aktivem blitz hellt das automatisch immer bissel auf...
und farbigere "skills"  find ich besser.. zumals es  iwie lebendiger ist und leichter unterscheidbar ist..


----------



## Rungor (19. August 2009)

Nightroad schrieb:


> alsoooo
> lichtradius ? schonmal in die ecken geschaut? da erkennt man viel weniger ... andre nennens  vll fog of war , nebeleffekt wie auch immmer...
> desweiteren ist das ne wüste...


wenig...aber immer noch zu viel...das gehört schwarz wie in d1 und d2


Nightroad schrieb:


> wenn du akt 2 gespielt hast weisste dasses da anfangs auch recht"hell" ist...


akt2 find ich schrecklich und denn können sie mit dem nächsten patch ganz raus nehmen...


Nightroad schrieb:


> desweiteren ist das nen foto ... und mit aktivem blitz hellt das automatisch immer bissel auf...
> und farbigere "skills"  find ich besser.. zumals es  iwie lebendiger ist und leichter unterscheidbar ist..


...das gehört nicht fabig sondern am besten in d1 schwärze...
aber jedem das seine

achja...ohne lichtradius hat zum beispiel HC keinen sinn..falls du es schonmal HC - Akt5- Hell - Baalrun probiert hast...
z.B. sind elite Souls + special  hinter der nächsten ecke...die seh ich ohne lichtradius sofort => folglich log ich lieber aus .. 
so wie es jetzt ist renn ich rein => um einiges besser ... wenn ich nicht das risiko haben will zu sterben hinter nächsten ecke kann ich gleich softcore spielen...


----------



## 1234black (20. August 2009)

Alle die bei der Blizzcom sind wünsch ich viel spass und ich hoffe mal das D3 auch zum spielen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablo3 (20. August 2009)

Hab Diablo 3 auf der Gamescom angespielt (siehe Video hier im Artikel : http://www.buffed.de/features/5268/unterwe...hdoctor#1249799 ) und bin echt begeistert vom Spiel. Der Hexendoc war nicht ganz so mein Fall, weil er beim Dmg etwas benachteiligt war .. aber ansonsten war es schon eine tolle Geschichte.

Habe Barb und Wiz auch noch je 2 x (Zeiteinheiten) gespielt, was schon ganz nett war. Die Steuerung ist noch einfacher als die von Diablo 2.
Bin gespannt, wie das im PvP für Spannung sorgen soll, wenn alles so einfach geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

